# Gibt es einen Flussdiagramm-Editor, bei dem man den Ablauf auch durchspielen kan?



## javabar (16. Nov 2012)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite gerade mit DIA, und erstelle ein Diagramm, und plane damit den Ablauf, und nach dem Schema will ich nachher den Code entwickeln.

Da kam mir die Idee - ob's nicht einen Editor gibt, bei dem man den Ablauf auch von Hand durchspielen kann. Man gibt ja und nein ein, es protokolliert, was eingeben ausgeführt wurde.

Beim Debuggen, wenn nötig, könnte man so feststellen, ob der Programm nachher genauso abläuft wie im Diagramm geplant. Das wäre eine große Erleichterung.

Grüße

Egon


----------



## javabar (16. Nov 2012)

Hat sich erledigt, ich hab ein anderes gutes Tool gefunden,  deutlich besser als DIA da brauch ich sowas nicht:
yED - auch für Linux ohne WinE verfügbar, da in Java geschrieben. 

Da kann man Knoten anklicken und die Vorgänge vor- und nach einem Knoten sehen.
Das hilft auch viel weiter, brauch sowas nicht 

Grüße

Egon


----------



## deetee (16. Nov 2012)

Vielen Dank für den Tool Tipp, yed macht einen guten Eindruck.

Mir waren bisher nur BPM Workflow Programme bekannt, wie auch yed eins ist, aber auch Petri Netze Simulatoren könnten für dich evtl. interessant sein. Hier ein paar zufällig ausgewählte Links:

Editor und Simulator fr Petri-Netze
Platform Independent Petri net Editor 2
Petrinetz-Simulator
Java Tools on the Web


----------



## javabar (17. Nov 2012)

Ich gebe jeder Anweisung bzw. if-Abfrage im Diagramm einen Namen,
z.B. Q101, Q102... für Fall-Unterscheidungen.
oder SQL101, SQL102 für nötige SQL-Anweisungen.
usw... und trage diese im Code als Kommentar ein.

Eigentlich wär's ganz praktisch, wenn yEd in NetBeans/Eclipse integriert wäre,
und das Diagramm gleich mit dem Quellcode verknüpft wäre.

Wenn man im Diagramm ein Objekt anklickt, könnte der Cursor im Editor gleich an die Stelle im Quellcode springen...

Vor allem für komplexere Dinge wäre sowas ideal...

Gruß

Egon


----------



## krgewb (31. Aug 2018)

deetee hat gesagt.:


> Editor und Simulator fr Petri-Netze



Der Link geht nicht mehr. Weißt du, wohin die Seite umgezogen ist?


----------

